# Columbia college  chicago



## Juan-L. (May 10, 2006)

http://www.colum.edu/

What does anyone know about their film programs? Also how hard would it be to get into? Any knowledge on this college would be wonderfull..also of any other good films schools near or around chicago.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 10, 2006)

It's not hard to get into at all.  I think it has an open admissions policy, actually...  

I have two friends going there.  A lot of people from the Chicagoland area who want to go into film head to Columbia College.  It's located in the Loop, incidentally... the part of Chicago everyone knows and loves.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbia_College_Chicago

Northwestern has a well-regarded film program, too.  As far as film schools in the area... that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## Harmonica (May 10, 2006)

I am looking at Columbia College of Chicago also.  I don't have that much info on the schoool but I heard it's film students are pretty gun-ho.  I also know that it is a noted film school in the U.S.  I sent my ACT scores there when I was in High School and they pretty much said a 19 or over gets in easily.  I think they put more importance on artistic ability.  If you get in and start classes give me a line because I would love to learn as much about the school as I can.


----------



## Tarkovsky (May 17, 2006)

I currently am a film student about to enter my second year at Columbia College Chicago. The school is terribly easy to be admitted into, and this creates space limitations as well as a student body that can be both unmotivated and under-prepared. 

The curriculum places emphasis on narrative storytelling and encourages a particular kind of storytelling, although experimentation and more avant-garde forms of filmmaking are encouraged (this depends, of course, on who your instructor is). 

Unfortunately, I was not admitted to NYU's Tisch School of the Arts and was placed on a wait-list at the School of Visual Arts in New York (but have been guaranteed admission for next fall). Possibly, Columbia's film program is more suited for those who have a mild interest and newly-formed curiosity in filmmaking, although I have met talented and passionate students there. Part of the school's problem is that it is not focused on academics; artists need ideas. Columbia does not promote this wholeheartedly and a lackadaisical student body often attests to this.

I can not speak terribly of Columbia, however, as it truly is seeking to improve it's "campus" and facilities dramatically by 2010 and become "the most student-centered media arts college in the country." There is still a lot to be done, but I do not scoff at their task.

The school seems genuinely passionate about improving their image and I have even been told that it is seeking to close it's open admissions policy in favor of a more selective review process (currently, artwork is not even required with applications). 

Lastly, as a New Yorker, Chicago is deficient in many ways for me (artistically, intellectually, culturally). It is a beautiful city, but I do miss Manhattan. 

If anyone has any other questions regarding the Columbia College Chicago film program, please feel free to ask.

- Ricky


----------



## duders (May 17, 2006)

I don't know about their open admissions process. Is that just for the undergrads? I applied to their MFA program and didn't get in. It's a good thing that I got into NYU! Go figure.


----------



## Tarkovsky (May 17, 2006)

You were not admitted to the graduate film program at Columbia College Chicago but were admitted to the Tisch Graduate Film Program?

Hmmm.


----------



## Juan-L. (May 22, 2006)

So...for someone interesest in wanting to become a director or something that is invovlve in the filmmaking process Columbia would still be suitible?   

Also what do you mean about the academics thing?


----------



## Tarkovsky (May 22, 2006)

Columbia College Chicago offers the largest film program in the country and, as such, the school places a great deal of emphasis on it's film and video department. The department itself can either be energetic or apathetic (depending on who you are) although, predominantly, the it is suitable enough for those willing to direct films and possibly move more towards the Los Angeles route. 

Columbia College is not, however, an academic school. As an arts college, there are many people very much interested in their work and major, but little emphasis seems to reverberate amongst students on the liberal arts curriculum offered at the school. 

If you are interested in an interdisciplinary education in film, wherein your artwork is engendered and enriched by various other art forms and ideas, then perhaps Columbia College is not the most suitable option (The Cooper Union in New York and Tisch School of the Arts at NYU place more emphasis on combining intellectualism and academia with a student's major). 

Again, I have nothing particularly snide to say regarding Columbia College, although this will be my last year there (I hope to transfer out by next fall due to my own opinions of the program). 

I would, however, recommend applying to the film program there. As I've met many who do not speak very highly of it, I have also met many who truly enjoy the school and are excited by it's curriculum.

- Ricky


----------

